# Nouveau Ipad le 15 octobre?



## Lunchbox01 (30 Septembre 2013)

Un nouveau Ipad sort le 15 octobre?


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2013)

Surement. Mais rien d'officiel pour le moment.


----------

